# Look what I brought home!



## PattySh (May 12, 2012)

Meet Cricket. The barn hasn't been the same without a horse or pony in it. Cricket is  5 and greenbroke and I hope to get her driving soon and the grandkids will have leadline rides very soon. We are going to have alot of fun with her.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 13, 2012)

Congrats, she's a cutie!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## HankTheTank (May 13, 2012)

She's so cute!! I love those tiny little shaggy horses 
I love her name too, it really suits her!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 13, 2012)

She looks nice.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jessica_1285 (May 13, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 13, 2012)

Nice looking little mare! Love the snip!


----------



## PattySh (May 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Just look at my grandson's face!!! I think she's a keeper.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 16, 2012)

Cute pony and grandson. What lucky kids to have you for a grandma.


----------



## FarmersDaughter725 (May 17, 2012)

She is adorable! 

I think your Grandson enjoys her too!


----------



## PattySh (May 17, 2012)

I try to keep them occupied LOL.  Not sure tho who is more smitten over the pony Zack or me! Geez I should have looked at that pic a little closer, wow I look wonderful with my wet hair slicked back, no makeup on and in chore clothes.  Cricket is doing great, getting her acclimated to grass, today she was able to get out on the pasture with the goats and she loved it. (In the pic I posted there was a fence between them). She is so easy to catch and is so sweet to handle. Not bad for a FREE pony! Question? I'd love to train this pony to ride as well as drive.  Cricket is 11.1 1/2 Hands, do you think she can  hold my weight  145 for training her with a light english saddle. The lady I got her from was probably 20 pounds lighter than me and rode her a few times with a much heavier western saddle and said she did great. Opinions?


----------



## GLENMAR (May 18, 2012)

You can do a lot of training with long lines and ground driving in a round pen without getting on her. 
I would try to find a teenager with a lot of horse showing experience to get on her. Maybe one who is around 112-114lbs.


----------

